# Some short sea ferry crossing price comparisons for 2006...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just been having a scan around online for a short sea ferry crossing for our Feb/Mar break next year.

All quotes were for a 6m or less m/home with 2 x adults outbound end of feb06 and returning middle mar06 and are the lowest/highest prices direct from the ferry companies. First, a disclaimer :wink: Having said all this, you could probably do the same search tommorrow and possibly come up with differences so its just a general guide, so make sure you check any prices yourself.

Norfolkline - between £68 & £88

P&O - between £75 & £90

Seafrance - between £75 & £90

€tunnel - between £122 & £201


With the exception of eurotunnel It seems that next year is going to be a much more level playing field and norfolkline don't sem to have the bargains they used to, possibly because of major investment in new ships.

I tried quotes with the caravan club and managed to get £70 rtn with P&O but was unable to get quotes with the other operators online.

Interestingly, as a futher excercise, i tried a booking for jun06/jul06 and it came up with virtually the same prices.

Anyone with longer vans will probably benefit from the unlimited length restrictions on €tunnel and the greater 7mtr alowance on norfolkline.

Early/late arrival penalties, if any, are something not taken into account here, the main advice, as usual being, do your homework and shop around but one things for certain, the longer you leave it, the more these prices will rise, as freddie laker used to say, boook early. :wink: 

Happy travels,

pete.


----------

